

Show HN: A better way to get Kerbal Space Program Mods - Sir_Cmpwn
http://beta.kerbalstuff.com/about

======
Sir_Cmpwn
[https://github.com/SirCmpwn/KerbalStuff](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/KerbalStuff)

